# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ect

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik heb al lang een therapieresistente depressie, allerlei medicatie al geprobeerd, therapieen, opname,... Nu stellen ze me nog elektroshocks voor. 

Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee? 
Zou je dat overwegen? 

Ik ben er heel bang voor!

Alvast bedankt!

x

----------

